

What Does My Site Cost? - jlembeck
http://whatdoesmysitecost.com

======
ereckers
This is really cool. Does it use the WebPagetest API?

[https://sites.google.com/a/webpagetest.org/docs/advanced-
fea...](https://sites.google.com/a/webpagetest.org/docs/advanced-
features/webpagetest-restful-apis)

Didn't know there was an API until I saw this site.

